# fischer watea 94



## mishka (Apr 4, 2010)

decided to get one of those while it has good price at o2gear.  Main reason: I want something  softer, easier to turn especially in bumps and trees.  currently my skis rosi B2 160 sometimes feels lack of  stability and they need to be drive hard all the time. Legend 8000 I have in 179 which give all stability and float I need but difficult to turn in tight spaces.

Recently I demo nordica helldiver in 170 in spring conditions and it feels  easier to turn however it's has mixed review and priceukever $500. Watea have  better reviews and better price.

what you guys think 170 or 178?
 I am 5' 9" 160lb level probably 7- 8. Have no intension to use them on groomers


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 4, 2010)

You are saying that you have trouble with the Legend 8000 in bumps and tight spaces?  Maybe 178 is too long for you because the Legend 8000 is an extremely nimble ski and one of the best 'mid-fats' for bumps and trees on the market.

Going 15mm's wider under foot with a larger turn radius and a stiffer construction (read: Watea 94) is not going to make it easier in tighter spaces by a long shot. If you think the 8000 gives you enough stability and float but are looking for something better in tighter places like trees and bums, it might be the archer and not the arrow or perhaps you should have gone one size shorter.


----------



## mishka (Apr 4, 2010)

_perhaps you should have gone one size shorter.=>_ perhaps I should of but too late to regret

_ If you think the 8000 gives you enough stability and float but are looking for something better in tighter places like trees and bums,===>_I do not looking for something  better I'm looking for something EASIER

_ it might be the archer and not the arrow===>_ I do not blame skis ....simply sometimes it tiring to swing all that wood around all day long

_Going 15mm's wider under foot with a larger turn radius==>_20 m turn radius in 8000 compare to 21 m in W 94 hardly meaningful increase. In trees probably two meters reduced to much because 20 m turn radius is 60 ft. :-o Also technically speaking wider platform providing better mechanical leverage (something like a longer crowbar)
_stiffer construction (read: Watea 94)==>_ I read it softer, lighter and little bit more forgiving.I demo nordica helldiver in 170 and felt it substantially softer easier to turn compare to 8000 and was told Watea even more softer.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 4, 2010)

mishka said:


> I do not looking for something  better I'm looking for something EASIER


My opinion is that you are not looking at the right ski for your needs in the Watea 94. You could always just try to the ski and find out. Seems like you have it all figured out already any ways...


----------



## mishka (Apr 4, 2010)

_My opinion is that you are not looking at the right ski for your needs in the Watea 94.==>_why do you think so

_You could always just try to the ski and find out.===>_at this point I cannot demo them before buying.

_Seems like you have it all figured out already any ways...==>_no I am not decided yet.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2010)

I would think the 84 would be better in the bumps.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2010)

The Watea is ok in the bumps. I have a 186. Love them and they were great in the kind of open trees and powder in Utah, but it is definitely not a soft ski. There were a few time's when I got tired that I wished I had the 178's. (I'm 5'9" and 215lbs) It sounds like your expectation of them does not align with how they really really ski.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2010)

I demo'd the Helldiver night skiing season before this one in absolute boilerplate conditions. That is a very stiff ski, much like my Jet Fuels (which btw, I ski in a 170 @ 5'11"/240#).


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

The Watea 94 is not what I'd call soft.  I have a pair in the 186 length.  I can make them work in bumps, but I'm a big guy.  I'd chose other skis if I was going to be doing much skiing in the trees, but I'm a gaper (especially in the trees) FWIW.

Greg has a pair of the 94's and also the Legend 8000's.  He tells me that he much prefers the Legends for making tight turns.

I think you're looking at the wrong ski for what you want.  The 94 excels at making big turns in open spaces, IMHO.


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2010)

I ski on the mythic ryders.  I think they are one of the best skis I've ever had.  IMHO, they are a great all-around ski.  I think if you want something "easier" to maneuver in the bumps or the trees...go shorter. With the extra surface area a wider ski provides, go short. I am about 5"11, 185 and my Mythics are just a 172.  They are stable at any speed, provide great float in pow and chopped up snow and I find them quite easy to ski all over the mountain.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> You are saying that you have trouble with the Legend 8000 in bumps and tight spaces?  Maybe 178 is too long for you because the Legend 8000 is an extremely nimble ski and one of the best 'mid-fats' for bumps and trees on the market.



Totally. I have 8000s in 172, and Watea 94s in 178. I hate the Wateas in the bumps compared to the 8000s. Go shorter.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Totally. I have 8000s in 172, and Watea 94s in 178. I hate the Wateas in the bumps compared to the 8000s. Go shorter.



Read more of the thread. The Watea 94s are hard chargers. They are NOT meant for tighter turns. At least I can't get them working like I can on the Legends. I'm 170 lbs.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 5, 2010)

mishka said:


> Also technically speaking wider platform providing better mechanical leverage (something like a longer crowbar)


Wider also means a longer moment arm from the edge to the center of the ski, which makes it harder and slower to get on edge.

I own the 94, have demoed the 84, and own Addict Pros (84 underfoot) and Hart F17s (66). Three very different skis, all good at different stuff. The 94s are a great East Coast powder ski and good in the trees as long as the trees are powder. If I'm skiing bumps or tracked out trees, I'm on one of the other skis. The Watea 84 I'd consider as a good one-ski quiver for most people in the East. No mistaking it for a bump ski, but does a decent job.


----------



## ta&idaho (Apr 5, 2010)

mishka said:


> _Going 15mm's wider under foot with a larger turn radius==>_20 m turn radius in 8000 compare to 21 m in W 94 hardly meaningful increase. In trees probably two meters reduced to much because 20 m turn radius is 60 ft. :-o



Short turning radius doesn't automatically mean nimble in tight spots.  As others have said, I'd try out something with a shorter running length and softer flex.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 5, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Short turning radius doesn't automatically mean nimble in tight spots.  As others have said, I'd try out something with a shorter running length and softer flex.



I think my next ski will be something with an early rise. I really liked the few I demoed. I think they will make great tree skis. I'll wait and see whats on sale next spring.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 5, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Short turning radius doesn't automatically mean nimble in tight spots.  As others have said, I'd try out something with a shorter running length and softer flex.


Indeed. But I find my (longer and fatter) Atua's are indeed quick turning and nimble in soft snow conditions. But you need to make them work unlike the 8000s which can just be whipped around like nobody's business. So turn radius does indeed not tell the whole story, but I suspect the Watea94s can indeed make tight and nimble turns in the right conditions with the right driver. But that said, I suspect most skiers (as indicated here) do not share my experiences. Then again, by "right conditions", I am talking about minimum half a foot of pow.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 5, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Then again, by "right conditions", I am talking about minimum half a foot of pow.


Makes a ton of difference with the Wateas. Half foot of pow, you can throw them around any which way you want. Packed powder (when you're on edge), their width makes them a bit slow edge to edge.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 5, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> So turn radius does indeed not tell the whole story, but I suspect the Watea94s can indeed make tight and nimble turns in the right conditions with the right driver.



I'll attest to them being nimble in the powder. I've gotten 3 powder days on them this season and they were great. The turn radius is only really noticeable on groomed trails.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 6, 2010)

Think you're correct about a 160 B2 being unstable.  Think you should save up and demo some of the great women's skis come next season's opening months!  I know how painful that sounds right now, but imho...being slightly less burly than a men's ski....the flex, sidecut, and float of a good woman's ski will be more suitable for your weight. 

$.01


----------



## mishka (Apr 6, 2010)

think you everybody.  
Based on your suggestions  I decide to hold on purchasing of new skis


----------



## WJenness (Apr 6, 2010)

mondeo said:


> The Watea 84 I'd consider as a good one-ski quiver for most people in the East. No mistaking it for a bump ski, but does a decent job.



Agreed... I have these skis and used them for all but two runs this year and really enjoyed them.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2010)

$250 for the 84 on Tramdock right now, only the 184.


----------



## mishka (Apr 6, 2010)

mondeo said:


> The Watea 84 I'd consider as a good one-ski quiver for most people in the East. No mistaking it for a bump ski, but does a decent job.



because I own legend 8000 (even probably little to loan in 179)  buying Watea 84 looks like duplication to me



wa-loaf said:


> $250 for the 84 on Tramdock right now, only the 184.



o2gear has 84 and 94 in all  other sizes for less plus free shipping.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2010)

mishka said:


> o2gear has 84 and 94 in all  other sizes for less plus free shipping.



Wow, good prices there and those are this seasons skis as opposed to the Tramdock version which are last years. 

That powder hull on this years version does make the ski a little more floaty than last years version. I've skied both.


----------



## mishka (Apr 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, good prices there and those are this seasons skis as opposed to the Tramdock version which are last years.
> 
> That powder hull on this years version does make the ski a little more floaty than last years version. I've skied both.



now you see my problem....great ski 84 or 94 for good price will be under 300 with my binding and I don't have to sleep in the garage  :flame: ;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2010)

mishka said:


> now you see my problem....great ski 84 or 94 for good price will be under 300 with my binding and I don't have to sleep in the garage  :flame: ;-)



I say get the 94 in the 178, the small swallow tail make it ski a little shorter than the older version. It might be a little stiffer than you were expecting, but it'll make a good tree/pow ski. Hard to pass up for the price. If you don't like it you can always sell it for little loss.


----------



## mishka (Apr 6, 2010)

how about W84? 
Should I  add it to B2 and legend 8000? It looks to me all 3  in somewhat similar category/performance.  W84 will be 167


----------



## mishka (Apr 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I say get the 94 in the 178, the small swallow tail make it ski a little shorter than the older version. It might be a little stiffer than you were expecting, but it'll make a good tree/pow ski. *Hard to pass up for the price*. If you don't like it you can always sell it for little loss.



....at first no... no ....no....not right for you...:uzi: now we go full circle

if I don't like it unlikely will be selling......then definitely will have to move to garage

_Hard to pass up for the price===>_ exactly


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2010)

Well if you want it for bumps, I'd pass. Trees, powder and crud. Go for it. Maybe 170 if you want to be able to swing it around faster. I'm talking about the 94. I think there's too much overlap in the 84 with your 8000's. No powder hull in the 84 either.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh and to throw fuel on the fire the Head peak 88 they have might be an option. I think it's softer than the wateas ...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2010)

Good deals can make us do and say silly things.  Even at that ridiculously good deal I still don't think the Watea 94 is the ski that you're looking for, though I'd still be tempted if I were you.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Good deals can make us do and say silly things.



word!


----------



## mishka (Apr 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Well if you want it for bumps, I'd pass. Trees, powder and crud. Go for it. Maybe 170 if you want to be able to swing it around faster. I'm talking about the 94. I think there's too much overlap in the 84 with your 8000's. No powder hull in the 84 either.



soft bumps only  spring time and day after storm ....concrete bumps at WaWa never looks appealing to me.  realistically speaking  crud powder and trees in order of importance


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2010)

I've seen some nice garages ...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I've seen some nice garages ...



You're such an enabler... :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 6, 2010)

mishka said:


> o2gear has 84 and 94 in all  other sizes for less plus free shipping.


Oh shit. My poor wallet!!! I think I just found me a fat powder board for my new fat touring rig!!!

:roll::wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Good deals can make us do and say silly things.  Even at that ridiculously good deal I still don't think the Watea 94 is the ski that you're looking for, though I'd still be tempted if I were you.


QUOTED FOR TRUTH. Don't buy the wrong ski for you just because it is a good deal. :-o I think if you review the comments posted above prior to the comments on the price, there is essentially complete agreement that the characteristics you are looking for will not be found in the Watea 84 and especially not the 94 based on your experience with the L8000.

And thanks for the heads up on o2gear. The W94 has been one of my top considerations for a touring rig based on my experiences with the Atua.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 6, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Oh shit. My poor wallet!!! I think I just found me a fat powder board for my new fat touring rig!!!
> 
> :roll::wink:



I was just thinking the same thing....

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I was just thinking the same thing....
> 
> -w



they have the 101 for the same price and it has been bugging me for days...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2010)

*slowly backs out of thread with credit card balance the same*


----------



## WJenness (Apr 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> *slowly backs out of thread with credit card balance the same*



What have you done to stimulate the US economy today? ;-)
:flame:

-w


----------



## mishka (Apr 6, 2010)

WJenness said:


> What have you done to stimulate the US economy today? ;-)
> :flame:
> 
> -w




I wanted to help the US economy:roll:  but nooooooooo


----------



## WJenness (Apr 6, 2010)

mishka said:


> I wanted to help the US economy:roll:  but nooooooooo



I'm sure there are a couple people on this thread that wouldn't mind an unsolicited gift if your need to stimulate the economy was that strong... 

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2010)

Hell, I had to think twice about the 84's. Would kinda fill that hole between 70 and 94 I have .... but really the 94 will do anything I want that requires more width than 70.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hell, I had to think twice about the 84's. Would kinda fill that hole between 70 and 94 I have .... but really the 94 will do anything I want that requires more width than 70.



The 84's crossed my mind briefly too...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> QUOTED FOR TRUTH. Don't buy the wrong ski for you just because it is a good deal. :-o I think if you review the comments posted above prior to the comments on the price, there is essentially complete agreement that the characteristics you are looking for will not be found in the Watea 84 and especially not the 94 based on your experience with the L8000.
> 
> And thanks for the heads up on o2gear. The W94 has been one of my top considerations for a touring rig based on my experiences with the Atua.



I didn't know about O2Gear until last season when some troll came on here blasting them.  I just bought my new boots from them and my interaction with them was great.  I'd buy from them in a heartbeat.  



deadheadskier said:


> *slowly backs out of thread with credit card balance the same*


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, now I can turn off that eBay daily notification email. Hadn't planned on pursuing this until the summer but for less than three bills... they were practically giving the 94 away!

Now for some Dynafit Vertical 12s from TP, heh! Need to wait for the summer for a funds replenishment first, though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Well, now I can turn off that eBay daily notification email. Hadn't planned on pursuing this until the summer but for less than three bills... they were practically giving the 94 away!
> 
> Now for some Dynafit Vertical 12s from TP, heh! Need to wait for the summer for a funds replenishment first, though.



Congrats on your new purchase! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Well, now I can turn off that eBay daily notification email. Hadn't planned on pursuing this until the summer but for less than three bills... they were practically giving the 94 away!
> 
> Now for some Dynafit Vertical 12s from TP, heh! Need to wait for the summer for a funds replenishment first, though.



Good call, I'm very happy with my 94's, though I'm sure you'll put them to better use that I have with mine.  Despite their width I think they're my lightest skis, so I'd see how they'd be good for touring too.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Good call, I'm very happy with my 94's, though I'm sure you'll put them to better use that I have with mine.  Despite their width I think they're my lightest skis, so I'd see how they'd be good for touring too.


I have full confidence that they will be a perfect ski for my needs based on my experience with the Atuas. The Watea 94 has substantially trimmed up due to loosing the twin (186 down to a 178 for me as a result), a touch narrower in the waist, and the iBeam construction stuff. The Atuas are pretty darn heavy but every review I could find about the W94s said light. Not ultra light touring by any means but with a set of Dynafits on them, probably no heavier than my 8000s with Freerides. Now I really have no excuse next winter for not touring more! :-o:roll:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm more partial to the 101 in a 182...super versatile for a ski over 100mm in the waist.  light and nimble in powder and crud, but rock solid when ripping gs turns on firm snow.  Love the watea 114...super floaty, light and forgiving for a fat ski...and the watea 98 twin for 10/11 is a blast too...anyone who likes the atua will love the 98.  Slight early rise in the tip and tail, powder hull, and i-beam core...super versatile all mountain twin.  In the pipeline for the future is the watea 120...120 under foot, powder hull, i-beam construction, tapered tip and tail, rockered tip and tail, slight camber under foot...oh yeah!!!  I had the first prototype of of this 2011/2012 ski in my hands last week...can't wait to ski on it soon!  

You guys keep buying Wateas and together we'll keep helping Fischer break out of the "race ski company" pigeon hole the brand is sometimes stuck into.  Oh, and if you're looking for a smooth, stable, versatile all mountain/hard snow midfat check out the Motive series in the fall...the Motive 80 is one of my personal favorites.  

in the spirit of full disclosure, yes, I'm on the payroll.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2010)

talk a bit more about the Motive.  hard snow performance, turn radius, bump performance, speed limit.

It won't be next year, but I want to replace my B2s.  If I could find a ski that was equally as strong in bumps, but has great edge hold and no speed limit on hardpack, that would be my ski


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 23, 2010)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I'm more partial to the 101 in a 182...super versatile for a ski over 100mm in the waist.  light and nimble in powder and crud, but rock solid when ripping gs turns on firm snow.  Love the watea 114...super floaty, light and forgiving for a fat ski...and the watea 98 twin for 10/11 is a blast too...anyone who likes the atua will love the 98.  Slight early rise in the tip and tail, powder hull, and i-beam core...super versatile all mountain twin.  In the pipeline for the future is the watea 120...120 under foot, powder hull, i-beam construction, tapered tip and tail, rockered tip and tail, slight camber under foot...oh yeah!!!  I had the first prototype of of this 2011/2012 ski in my hands last week...can't wait to ski on it soon!
> 
> You guys keep buying Wateas and together we'll keep helping Fischer break out of the "race ski company" pigeon hole the brand is sometimes stuck into.  Oh, and if you're looking for a smooth, stable, versatile all mountain/hard snow midfat check out the Motive series in the fall...the Motive 80 is one of my personal favorites.
> 
> in the spirit of full disclosure, yes, I'm on the payroll.



Hey welcome back!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> talk a bit more about the Motive.  hard snow performance, turn radius, bump performance, speed limit.
> 
> It won't be next year, but I want to replace my B2s.  If I could find a ski that was equally as strong in bumps, but has great edge hold and no speed limit on hardpack, that would be my ski



turn radius on the Motive 80 is 17m in a 175, 18m on a 182...wood core, sandwich sidewall construction so great edge hold.  elastomers milled into the core at the tip and tail do dampen vibrations and smooth out the ride at speed...and no metal in them so they're lighter and more versatile for bumps and trees.  they'll be a little more demanding in the bumps than a 7+ yr old b2 with a bunch of days on them but nothing too dramatic.  its my new everyday ski for NE...does it all really well.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey welcome back!



thanks...its been a busy winter


----------



## Damato (Apr 24, 2010)

Any ballparks on $ of the Motive 80?  I need new ski's for the upcoming season and these sound like they could make the short list.  You bastids (;-)) made me pick up the Watea 94's last spring and they are awesome. Thanks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2010)

are the Motive 80 replacing the Watea 84?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> are the Motive 80 replacing the Watea 84?



I think the Motive's are the on-piste skis and the Watea's will remain as mostly off-piste. I'm ECP will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> It won't be next year, but I want to replace my B2s.  If I could find a ski that was equally as strong in bumps, but has great edge hold and no speed limit on hardpack, that would be my ski



If it was me, I would research some of the twin tips out there. The geometry is decent enuf to prevent the tips catching the bumps frontside. There must be enuf park rats that want the hard pack edge hold with a high speed limit. Prolly have a better shot of demoing the ski too.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 27, 2010)

Damato said:


> Any ballparks on $ of the Motive 80?  I need new ski's for the upcoming season and these sound like they could make the short list.  You bastids (;-)) made me pick up the Watea 94's last spring and they are awesome. Thanks.



msrp is 950 for the system, but they'll hit the stores at 799 with the rsx12 powerrail


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I think the Motive's are the on-piste skis and the Watea's will remain as mostly off-piste. I'm ECP will correct me if I'm wrong.



winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2010)

so the Motive is slotted in between the Progressor series and Watea


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> so the Motive is slotted in between the Progressor series and Watea



exactly


----------



## wa-loaf (May 10, 2010)

I think it's kind of weird that Tram Dock still has the Watea 84's from 2 years ago online and they are asking more for them ($360) now than a couple weeks ago.


----------



## hrstrat57 (May 10, 2010)

Perhaps Legend 8000 in 172 would do the trick here.....or perhaps a pair of 169 Volkl Karmas at 160 lbs?

Both pop up as NOS if one is patient I would think....if so would meet the price point you are looking for Mishka.

How ya doin' BTW?


----------



## mishka (May 11, 2010)

hrstrat57 said:


> Perhaps Legend 8000 in 172 would do the trick here.....or perhaps a pair of 169 Volkl Karmas at 160 lbs?
> 
> Both pop up as NOS if one is patient I would think....if so would meet the price point you are looking for Mishka.
> 
> How ya doin' BTW?



wow longtime did not see you. Can't complain.  How about you?


NOS  

I couldn't resist price at o2gear and grabbed  W94 in 170 so I wouldn't regret it later.  Now waiting for Marker Griffins to get here.......if only I convinced my wife to go to Argentina  for summer vacation :grin:


----------



## hrstrat57 (May 11, 2010)

mishka said:


> wow longtime did not see you. Can't complain.  How about you?
> 
> 
> NOS
> ...



NOS means "new old stock"...in other words brand new in wrapper skis from a previous model year.......

I been good, not much skiing this year......for me.

Next yr I fix that I hope!

We'll see you out there next year!


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I think it's kind of weird that Tram Dock still has the Watea 84's from 2 years ago online and they are asking more for them ($360) now than a couple weeks ago.



They just had the 94's on Tramdock and I think the price went up on those too. $413.60


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> They just had the 94's on Tramdock and I think the price went up on those too. $413.60



Yea, don't know what they are thinking. I bought the same model for close to $300 last year this time. Maybe they figure it's gotten popular and the stock is low so they can eke out a few more bucks?


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Yea, don't know what they are thinking. I bought the same model for close to $300 last year this time. Maybe they figure it's gotten popular and the stock is low so they can eke out a few more bucks?



I beat the hell out of my 84's this spring thinking that if I ruin them I can pick up another pair cheap. :dunce: Kinda regretting that decision now. :lol: Oh well, nothing a little P-tex and a base grind won't fix.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> I beat the hell out of my 84's this spring thinking that if I ruin them I can pick up another pair cheap. :dunce: Kinda regretting that decision now. :lol: Oh well, nothing a little P-tex and a base grind won't fix.



o2gear still has them for $239 ... 8)


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 8, 2010)

The Progressor 9's on there are tempting too.


----------

